# Legit or scam?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found this. I really like it. Seems cheap, but it does have 7,400 hrs on it.
Did these come standard with AC? 
It's 40 years old and only has a 8 speed powershift so maybe $7,500 is reasonable?
https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/hvo/d/john-deere-4840/6675848934.html


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

From what I have seen most people that are trying to scam don’t list a phone number and when you email them they will tell you they gave no number do to being overseas in the military. And the ones that do have a phone number when you call them their English sucks.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

All you can do is email and find out. My guess is legit.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Appears to be a case of they don't know what they have or they forgot the 1 or 2 lol.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My cousin has one of those looks about the same but needs tons of work. Something about soon as it warms up a little pumps puke out . I bet if you waved $7500 in front of him he would sell it .


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Around here a 4840 doesn't bring as much as say a 4440 due to only large 1000 pto.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Drawbar appears to show a lot of wear for 7400 hrs. The drawbar on my 4255 with nearly 11,000 hrs doesn't have that much wear. I agree the tractors with 1000 pto only don't sell for as much money as their smaller cousins with 540/1000 pto speeds.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Has hour meter been rolled over/or even still work? Those hour meters rack up hours accurately when running at rated. So if it's been used a lot but running half throttle it will have a lot more hours than stated.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Do they come standard with AC?
Do they come standard with a locking rear axle differential? 
Was thinking it could go in front of my spreader. Definitely would prefer small 1000PTO, but I would think the small 1000PTO on my spreader could be changed to a large 1000PTO relatively easy


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes and yes


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

StxPecans said:


> Around here a 4840 doesn't bring as much as say a 4440 due to only large 1000 pto.


Plus a 4840 is 8 speed power shift only and the power shift is a bunch of $$$$ if it needs to be rebuilt.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Likely 17400 hrs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Plus a 4840 is 8 speed power shift only and the power shift is a bunch of $$$$ if it needs to be rebuilt.


Like how much $$$ ?
Just heard back from seller.
Says "everything works, but slips in 3rd-RPMs must be high to get it to shift in 3rd"


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

The cost of fixing varies depending on what's going on and needs to be fixed and how honest the shop working on it is. If it's a valve that's in need of attention might not be bad. As far as outright price at 7500, if everything looks and seems tight and the air is working. Not too bad of a price even with the questionable trans.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

No idea on repair costs. My understanding from my former Deere tech acquaintance is that there are not individual power shift parts available from Deere, so if one clutch fails you have to rebuild the whole works. This is somewhat dated information.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> No idea on repair costs. My understanding from my former Deere tech acquaintance is that there are not individual power shift parts available from Deere, so if one clutch fails you have to rebuild the whole works. This is somewhat dated information.


I would think the wear parts would all be available aftermarket.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, lookey here.

https://www.copart.com/lot/50429268


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Looked for the original link--came up not found. I've done the same thing myself--posted on craigslist, then removed it and went to an equipment site.

I'm guessing the ad is legit. As far as the value of the tractor, well, that's another story--just don't know--but it sounds in line. I'd check on Tractorhouse and Fastline for equivalent equipment.

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

That looks like a local tractor that sold for around 4k at our local spring auction. The thing had puked hydraulic oil all over itself and had a cracked rear end. The lift arm is hiding that area in the pictures. They separated the weights at the sale


----------

